# Netbook Kaufberatung



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2010)

Hi,
nen Kollege von mir will sich nen Netbook kaufen, 
Vorgaben sind:

Preis maximal 500€
Displaygröße 10-12 Zoll

Und reichen 1 GB Ram aus, weil man 1 GB Ram schnell mal voll hat?
Ansonsten hat er keine Vorgaben, wäre gut wenn ihr mal nen paar vorschlagen könntet 

Edit: Wenns geht sollte ein Laufwerk integriert sein, aber gibt es das überhaupt bei der Größe?
Edit²:Wenns geht sollte der auch nen HDMI Anschluss haben und von der Leistung her HDTV Filme abspielen können


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs mit dem hier: Dimotion BabyBook A3P1 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

-Weit schneller als ein ATOM Netbook dank Pentium dual Core T3200 und 2GiB RAM
-Achtung, kein Betriebssystem
-fragwürdige Akkulaufzeit
-optisches Laufwerk
-mit 12,1 Zoll vergleichsweise groß

Oder dem hier: HP Compaq Presario CQ10-401SG WR266EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

-mit 10,1" eines der kleinsten Modelle mit optischem Laufwerk überhaupt
-ist dank fettem Rahmen um das Display de-facto deutlich größer als 10,1"
-relativ preiswert
-nur Intel Atom N450 1.66GHz- schneckenlahm
-vermutlich recht lange Akkulaufzeit


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2010)

Hi, danke für die Vorschläge!

Er hat gesagt dass er das von Dimotion nich haben will, und ein schneckenlahmes will er auch nich 
Ich selbst hab mal nach gesehen, aber gibt es ein Asus eee Pc oder MSI Wind mit Dualcore Atom und Laufwerk?
Weil die beiden ja gut sein sollen.............


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2010)

Atom ist immer lahm, auch mit Dualcore...
... und die Dualcoremodelle, vor allem auch ihr Chipsatz, verbrauchen auch deutlich mehr Strom, womit ihr Akkulaufzeitvorteil gegenüber den zigfach schnelleren Core2 oder gar Arrandale Core i ULV CPUs flöten geht

Allgemein gibt es in der Größenklasse mit optischem Laufwerk nur wenig Auswahl, in dem Preisbereich gibt es nicht viel mehr als die bereits genannten...

Eventuell dieses hier: ASUS N20A-2P154C (90NPWAA141323CAC351) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist aber mit 550€ schon deutlich teurer- dafür ist das OS dabei


----------



## Iceananas (9. Juli 2010)

Acer Aspire Timeline 1810T-734G32N schwarz (LX.SA202.008/LX.PM402.015)) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Hat alles bis auf ein optisches Laufwerk. Dafür ein Core2Duo ULV (extrem lange laufzeit, spreche aus erfahrung ^^, dafür viel leistung, weil viel mehr als ein ATOM), 4GB Ram, eine große Festplatte, HDMI und ist klein und handlich. In der größe gibt es keine gescheite netbooks mit laufwerk, wenn dann alte modelle oder irgendwelche klöße. Ein externes Laufwerk ist auch nicht mehr teuer heutzutage.. wenn ich ein netbook bräuchte, dann auf alle fälle dieses hier.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2010)

> In der größe gibt es keine gescheite netbooks mit laufwerk, wenn dann alte modelle oder irgendwelche klöße.



Na ja... alles eine Preisfrage...

HP EliteBook 2540p, Core i7-640LM 2.13GHz, 4096MB, 160GB SSD, DVD+/-RW, UMTS, Windows 7 Professional (WK304EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

http://www.sony.at/product/vnp-z-series/vpcz11z9e-b

Allerdings sind das ja eigentlich Subnotebooks, genauso wie dein Vorschlag- ein Netbook ist ja eigentlich grundsätzlich "Atombetrieben"- allerdings gibt es so gesehen meiner Meinung nach garkeine "ordentlichen" Netbooks...


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, das Acer Aspire is wohl das beste^^
Nur halt zu teuer, genauso wie das Elitebook 

Er wollte halt ein Netbook was nur ca 300€ kostet, maximal 500€
Weil er nämlich schon einen Desktop Pc und einen 17 Zoll Laptop hat^^


----------



## Miezekatze (9. Juli 2010)

Ich würd dir auch das Asus empfehlen, ich kann von Asus nur gutes Sagen und wenn er so hoche Ansprüche hat darf er bei 50 Euro mehr nicht meckern, oder du empfiehlst ihm ein billigeres ohne Laufwerk und er soll sich ein exterenes USB-Laufwerk dazu kaufen, so teuer sind die auch nicht und so oft wird ers bestimmt auch nicht wirklich benutzen oder?

Ich hab ein Netbook von Asus, aber nur 10", dass ist mir mal voll auf die Fliesen geklatscht, dem Ding gehts immernoch gut


----------



## Iceananas (9. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... alles eine Preisfrage...
> 
> HP EliteBook 2540p, Core i7-640LM 2.13GHz, 4096MB, 160GB SSD, DVD+/-RW, UMTS, Windows 7 Professional (WK304EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> 
> ...



Eben. Wir sprechen hier ja von Netbooks, dass es gute Subnotebooks gibt ist mir klar


----------



## Iceananas (9. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hi, das Acer Aspire is wohl das beste^^
> Nur halt zu teuer, genauso wie das Elitebook



Davon gibts auch eine kleinere Variante 
Acer Aspire Timeline 1810TZ-412G32N, schwarz (LX.PJ502.121) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Die Hardware ist etwas schwächer, aber einem ATOM Netbook immer noch weit überlegen.

edit: sorry Doppelpost


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

Ich würde zu einem AMD Athlon II Neo Gerät raten... guter Prozzi, guter Chipsatz, gute IGP, Akkulaufzeit dürfte etwas unter Atom N2xx liegen.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich würde zu einem AMD Athlon II Neo Gerät raten... guter Prozzi, guter Chipsatz, gute IGP, Akkulaufzeit dürfte etwas unter Atom N2xx liegen.



Der Prozessor und seine Plattform sind sicher nicht schlecht aber die Auswahl ist nur sehr klein und es gibt soweit ich weiß kein einziges Modell mit optischem Laufwerk...


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

Also für en Netbook würd ich mehr eher überlegen zu einem externen Laufwerk zu greifen. Oder im Netzwerk das laufwerk eines anderen rechners freizugeben, so oft wie ich da was brauch reicht *mir* das zumindest aus.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juli 2010)

Thema hat sich erledigt, er will jetzt keins mehr..................xD

Aber mal so allgemein eine Frage:
Schaffen Dualcore Atoms Hd Filme und Blu-Ray?


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

In verbindung mit einem ION Chip schon, aber ich denke mal ein Atom hat alleine keine Chance.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Juli 2010)

Jo,  und wie sieht es mit VIA Prozessoren aus?
Die sind ja nicht soweit verbreitet, aber wie siehts da mit Leistung und Verbrauch aus?


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2010)

VIAs NANO CPUs sind die sparsamsten CPUs mit leistungsfähiger out-of-order Architektur und dem ATOM Leistungsmäßig deutlich überlegen; abhängig vom Benchmark ist ein NANO bei gleichem Takt etwa doppelt so schnell wie ein ATOM, allerdings gibt es noch keine Dualcore Nanos auch wenn sie für die nahe Zukunft angekündigt sind

Erstaunlicherweise schafft der NANO diese hohe Energieeffizienz übrigens auf Basis der angegrauten 65nm Fertigung

zum Verbrauch:

neuere VIA Nano CPUs:



> L3100: 2,0 GHz mit 25 W TDP, 200 MHz FSB
> L3050: 1,8 GHz mit 25 W TDP, 200 MHz FSB
> U3200: 1,4 GHz mit 5 W TDP, 200 MHz FSB
> U3100: 1,3+ GHz mit 5 W TDP, 200 MHz FSB
> ...


 
Chipsätze:



> VIA VX800 MSP: max. TDP@5 watts
> VIA VX800U MSP: max. TDP@3,5 watts
> VIA VX855 MSP: max. TDP@2,3 watts
> VIA VX900 MSP: max. TDP@ ??? watts


 
Ein Nano ist damit nur sehr eingeschränkt Full HD tauglich aber die Chipsatzgrafik, etwa des VIA VX900 Chipsatzes, kann den CPU dabei unterstützen und ermöglicht



> Full frame rate playback of MPEG-2, H.264 and Windows Media Video-based codecs including VC-1 at full 1080p resolutions is assisted by hardware acceleration assistance and include Advanced Profile level 3 support on WMV/VC-1 content and High Profile level 4.1 for H.264-based content.


 
Grundsätzlich kann ein VIA Nano CPU natürlich auch mit einer GraKa, etwa einer ION 2 kombiniert werden


----------



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem hier: Dimotion BabyBook A3P1 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> 
> -Weit schneller als ein ATOM Netbook dank Pentium dual Core T3200 und 2GiB RAM
> -Achtung, kein Betriebssystem
> ...



billigbarebone, ergo nicht nur fragwürdige akkulaufzeit, sondern auch:
- tastatur
- display
- lautstärke
- gehäuseverarbeitung

ich würd's nciht tun


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

Lenovo X Serie mit Turion X2 Neo wäre eine Alternative


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

Oder wie wärs mit einem *Acer Ferrari One* ?


----------



## SixpackRanger (13. Juli 2010)

*Acer Ferrari*


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juli 2010)

Jo, hoffentlich gibt es bald mal nen paar mehr Netbooks mit VIA Prozessor, der hat ja ne deutlich bessere Leitung als der Atom.


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

Es gibt Notebooks mit Turion X2 Neo CPU. Die *sind* besser als ein Atom.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juli 2010)

Aber die sind nich in nem Netbook drin  sondern nur in Subnotebooks oder?


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber die sind nich in nem Netbook drin  sondern nur in Subnotebooks oder?



Das kommt darauf an, wie man ein Netbook definiert; zwischen den Begriffen "Netbook", "Subnotebook" und "UMPC" gibt es keine klar definierte Abgrenzung; Subnotebooks sind Notebooks mit einer Diagonale unter 14", alles andere ist nicht wirklich festgelegt


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

Wo würde für dich da der Unterschied liegen, wenn ein Turion Neo Notebook mit 11,6", 1,5 kg Gewicht, Dualcore CPU, LED Display und HD3200 GPU nur 419 EUR kostet ?

Da gibts viele Pendanten in der Preiskategorie die einem Atom davonlaufen.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juli 2010)

Also als Netbook würde nur ca. 10 Zoll oder halt 10.1 Zoll  in frage kommen.
Bei denen gibts das aber nich oder?


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also als Netbook würde nur ca. 10 Zoll oder halt 10.1 Zoll  in frage kommen.
> Bei denen gibts das aber nich oder?



Doch, schon

Acer Aspire One 521 Tigris HD (LU.SBT0D.032) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juli 2010)

Gibts sowas auch mit mehr Akkulaufzeit?
so 10 Stunden rum?


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht so ganz warum du dir 10" oder 10.1" mit 1024 x 600 Pixel Auflösung antun willst ? Das ergibt für mich grad null Sinn ...


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt nicht so ganz warum du dir 10" oder 10.1" mit 1024 x 600 Pixel Auflösung antun willst ? Das ergibt für mich grad null Sinn ...


 
Wieso? Mehr Auflösung wäre zwar Nett aber auf der Größe finde ich das nicht schlimm

Wobei... mein VGN UX hat die Auflösung auf 4,5" und ich möchte nicht weniger


----------



## SixpackRanger (15. Juli 2010)

Ok, es soll ja auch Scrollfetischisten geben Denen das Browserfenster durch die Auflösung nicht stark genug beschnitten sein kann ...


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juli 2010)

Also erstens will ich mir in absehbarer Zeit kein Netbook kaufen, da ich den Thread für nen Kumpel erstellt hatte, aber er sich später doch keine Netbook mehr kaufen wollte.

Da ich mich selber aber auch für Netbooks interessiere, stelle ich diese Fragen, denn wenn ich mir nochmal einen mobilen Pc kaufen sollte, dann würde dass ein Netbook sein, und es möglichst klein sein sollte.
Sollte jedoch kein Handy ala HTC HD2 oder iPhone werden


----------



## SixpackRanger (16. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wissen wir ja wieso er sich Keins gekauft hat. 

Naja, trotzdem sollte man bei einer gewissen minimalen erträglichen Auflösung bleiben. Diese ist erst ab einer gewissen Displaygröße zu haben. Ich würde mir das noch mal gut überlegen mit "es sollte so klein wie möglich sein".


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2010)

> Da ich mich selber aber auch für Netbooks interessiere, stelle ich diese Fragen, denn wenn ich mir nochmal einen mobilen Pc kaufen sollte, dann würde dass ein Netbook sein, und es möglichst klein sein sollte.
> Sollte jedoch kein Handy ala HTC HD2 oder iPhone werden


 
Dann würde ich dir hier mal ein Toshiba Libretto W100 empfehlen...


----------



## >ExX< (16. Juli 2010)

SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir ja wieso er sich Keins gekauft hat.
> 
> Naja, trotzdem sollte man bei einer gewissen minimalen erträglichen Auflösung bleiben. Diese ist erst ab einer gewissen Displaygröße zu haben. Ich würde mir das noch mal gut überlegen mit "es sollte so klein wie möglich sein".



Vielleicht gibt es ja in ein paar Jahren kleine Displays mit höherer Auflösung *hoffentlich*^^



Superwip schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir hier mal ein Toshiba Libretto W100 empfehlen...



Das is natürlich echt geil^^
Kostet sogar nur ab 1099€, da müsste ich als Lehrling nur ~2.5 Monate für Sparen xD


----------



## SixpackRanger (17. Juli 2010)

Oh ja, 1080p auf 10,1" ... die Neudefinition von Briefmarkenkino ...


----------

